# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African Dwarf Frogs: Egg and tadpole care

## RandaRM

Hey,

Two days ago I woke up to over 100 eggs floating in my tank, this morning I woke up to about 80 more eggs, and now they're mating again.....(by the way, what's with this male ADF humming? He sounds like a cricket!). I currently have them in two small tupperware bowls. I want to move them to my 2.5 gallon tank with about a gallon of water of water but I'm afraid messing with the eggs too much might kill them so I'm trying to wait until they're all hatched. I have about 12 tadpoles so far, and counting. At what point should I start giving them baby brine shrimp? One article said when they're about 5 days old. At any point will they need an air bubbler? Thanks!

Randa

----------

